# Color Restore/Polish/Wax Non-skid on deck?



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone have any suggestions on using color restorer and polish on non-skid areas of my deck? I've read a bunch of stuff suggesting using Woody Wax Non-skid for waxing but I would like to use a color restorer and polish before waxing. 
Everything i've read is that you need to polish and then seal the polish with a wax (in general purposes) otherwise you won't get the "new" shine look. There aren't any suggestions on doing this and then just using the Woody wax as a "wax coat."
Will the polishing prior to applying Woody Wax still make the deck areas slippery?

I had great results withusing color restorer, polish, and Meguires wax on the hull!!!

If there are any other suggestions please let me know! Especially if you have tried it and it worked!!!


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Mop n Glow*

I have used this household product for over 25 years on my molded in non-skid deck. First clean the deck with TSP and flush. If you have rust stains, mix oxalic acid with water for a paste and apply to the wet, stained area. It will draw out the rust from the gel coat. It may take several applications. Use care it is an acid.

After the deck is clean and stains are gone, I apply a coat of Mop n Glo with a sponge, moving it in one direction only. Badly worn areas may take more coats. This will leave a protective sheen on the non skid deck, that will even block potato chip grease.

Cheap Tom :beer:


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Be careful, waxing the non-skid can make it slick and people could fall which is not good to fall in a boat ! I wouldn;t recomend waxing the non-skid !!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*old flat head*

+1 thats how i do it. The mop and glow trick also works at the water line to prevent the mississippi river racing stripe


----------

